# Early Age Spawners



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What's the youngest you've heard rbp will spawn? I have two seperate instances(from same batch)that are 9-9.5 months old. Anyone heard of rbp spawning this early?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

have you documented the spawning with a log of tank conditions? do you have pictures to show? it would be neat to establish a baseline to work off of so people can know what to expect when attempting to breed this species...not to mention, if you've got good notes, this could be a pretty useful thread.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think it's worth noting that John Klohn has a write up where he describes breeding activity in his 6-7" nattereri. it's contained here on OPEFE. it's a good read FYI.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I've heard about a year. If you power fed some babies you may be able to get them to breeding size in 9 months. Mine took a few years so I've never even seen young adult rbp spawn. I wonder if opefe says the age they are sexually mature? Ill probably check later to see if I can find something there.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't log breeder tank info as rbp will spawn in anything. I do keep fry & baby tank notes though. I gave these fish to sic of chiclids, he in turn thinned them out a gave me a few back. I have 2 of these left. I recently transfered one of these fish to my adult tank. Within 2days the 5.5" male was spawning with a adult female(possibly his mother). This male had been with my a Mac group since SOC returned him, he's meaner than hog snot. Anyhow no other males where seen spawning with the female(this tank is in my living room).eggs were fertile & fell into gravel yesterday. I'm going to suk them out tomarrow. As for the first spawning(siblings)it happened 2-3weeks ago in SOC's tank, with the fish he kept. I haven't talkd with him since he asked me what to do with them. He didn't want to try to raise them so I advised flushing them to prevent water from foiling from dead babies.so I have no idea if they were fertile or not. It might of been infertile as its possible females might take lil longer to mature. Although she was mature enough to have eggs & spawn. My two fish from that batch are both 5.5-6" so I imagine SOCs are roughly the same size. Hopefully he'll chime in if he ever gets back on here. I'm not saying they will spawn this early but they definitely can. I always thought at least a year old. These fish had to have been spawned in June


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

While as far as I know there are not any documented cases but this does not mean it dosnt happen. It happens with cichlids and some other animals or fishes so why culdnt it happen here. I do know that the piranhas that I have gotten from bruner grow fast they have acheaved a little under the size the ones I got from him about a year ago have in months rather than year. So I do not doubt they may have spawned as the one I got from him in 2010 are mabe 9-10 months tops and have started showing adult colors and are about 7" the ones I got mabe 3-5 months ago are about 6.5" and losing spots so that in its own has amaized me if any spawning occurres I will be sure to document this for all to see.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Well people generally say they can spawn at 6". Based on some peoples measuring skills I imagine this figure could be plus or minus an inch as especially if they are just eyeing the fish the size probably won't be exact so I think breeding could be possible at 5.5" and happened before though at 9 months old its is probably pretty quick after reaching maturity. Standard length and total length could also account for some differences in measuring depending on how the OP measures. I've seen some pics of p's by rulers with the actual TL like an inch off from what the op says (usually inclduding the lower jaw and an angled tail) so even measuring a p out of water can vary so its hard to totally beleive any size reported as measuring may vary per person.

Another thing is age. It seems most people count how long they have had the baby and not nessisarily including the month or two it has grown since birth. This would make the generic figure of a year abit longer but it does show accounts may vary a bit even in things that seem absolute like time and size.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think a much better, more accurate way to gauge maturity is solely through age. length can supplement to a point, but it can vary fish to fish depending upon it's genetics, environmental conditions, and other factors unknown. knowing when the fish hatched to when it started showing signs of maturity is IMO the most accurate way to prescribe a specific minimum age when considering sexual maturity.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

It takes me 1.5-2months tops to grow from spawn to 1"(selling size).


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Funny this topic came up. Ive been noticing one of my four has gotten really dark in the last couple of days and hes probably about 6 inches maybe a tad smaller. Now you guys have me thinking...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ yess, and im really not talking BS , My Red just shoveled rocks with his jaw?? and did this turning thing with another read as if they were chasing eacothers tail!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^ I usually know my reds are breeing when I start hearing them moving gravel with their mouth.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nahhh theyr too young though


----------

